# Arctic cat 500



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a 2006 Arctic cat 500 TRV, it runs strong it has a few minor blemishes in the body but nothing broken. it can come with the trailer or alone if you want both $3500 shift on the fly 4x4 high low range and designed for two riders with raised foot rests and handles for the passage, you can remove the back seat for a HUGE place for almost anything. tires are great no holes or plugs.

text is best.


----------

